# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  4 Warsong Gulch Glitches - That makes the flag safe

## GameOverWow

in this video i show 4 glitches in WSG pvp battleground that makes the flag imposible to attack or reach. (unless you know the secret)
it is both for Horde and Ally side

----------


## TehVoyager

FYI these can get you bans, don't abuse too much.  :Wink:

----------


## Augury13

> FYI these can get you bans, don't abuse too much.


I would highly doubt the second one would cause even a single ban even if you used it every game in warsong with the flag. The spot has remained there since classic into the rework of WSG and still remains there in BFA. An easier way to get on it, is to go on top of the tunnel and just jump down.

----------


## lingua

ive seen ppl getting contacted and warned by GMs after abusing them.

----------


## lilsniff

> I would highly doubt the second one would cause even a single ban even if you used it every game in warsong with the flag. The spot has remained there since classic into the rework of WSG and still remains there in BFA. An easier way to get on it, is to go on top of the tunnel and just jump down.


Maybe, but I wouldn't say with 100% certainty that you wouldn't get banned for it.

As the GM in this pic says: Anything that requires creative jumping to get to (source)

----------


## GameOverWow

if blizzard wants us to stop using the jump spots they have to FIX the Premades in WSG, warlords are queuing up and farming players. its imposible to win a wsg or even get a single kill (HK) as horde on my server. so we use these spots to make them stop abuising the game with other warlords

----------


## lilsniff

> if blizzard wants us to stop using the jump spots they have to FIX the Premades in WSG, warlords are queuing up and farming players. its imposible to win a wsg or even get a single kill (HK) as horde on my server. so we use these spots to make them stop abuising the game with other warlords


What's there to fix? Both sides can queue premades right?

----------


## Measured

Premades should queue into other premades... simple as that.

----------

